# cable internet



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

hello guys, i am getting cox internet this weekend and i have just one questions...how do they do cable internet? is it with coax cable or what?


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

turey22 said:


> hello guys, i am getting cox internet this weekend and i have just one questions...how do they do cable internet? is it with coax cable or what?


it runs over your regular coax cable lines


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

k but i have directv, so how would they handle that?


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

They'll probably have to run new coax into your house.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

turey22 said:


> k but i have directv, so how would they handle that?


It depends. What is your current set up?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

as in setup you mean internet, i have att dsl...it sucks we only get up to 1.5 mbps in my area. or what do you mean with setup?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

turey22 said:


> as in setup you mean internet, i have att dsl...it sucks we only get up to 1.5 mbps in my area. or what do you mean with setup?


How many D* receivers do you currently have? Do you already have existing coax cable ran into your house, was it pre-installed when the house was built?

Just trying to figure out if they can use an existing cable already in your house or if they need to run a new one.

Thanks


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

turey22 said:


> hello guys, i am getting cox internet this weekend and i have just one questions...how do they do cable internet? is it with coax cable or what?


Cox will run a separate cable. You wanted another hole in your house, didn't you?

Note that you can't diplex OTA into the Cox cable like you can with the satellite cable.

Did you get the 12Mbps service?

Too be on the safe side make sure that you're there when Cox does the install. They have a tendency to mess with your existing cables. It's possible they could disconnect your dish to put all of your house cables through their stupid box that they'll stick on the side of your house.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> How many D* receivers do you currently have? Do you already have existing coax cable ran into your house, was it pre-installed when the house was built?
> 
> Just trying to figure out if they can use an existing cable already in your house or if they need to run a new one.
> 
> Thanks


I have 2 recievers in this house, an hddvr and a sd dvr. no pre-installed coax at all. all i have is the rg6 cable from directv that they installed.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dettxw said:


> Cox will run a separate cable. You wanted another hole in your house, didn't you?
> 
> Note that you can't diplex OTA into the Cox cable like you can with the satellite cable.
> 
> ...


yeah its okay if they make another hole in the house...i got the 7 to 9Mbps. oh yeah, i am going to be here. i dont trust them. I've been told by many people that they do that.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Could i have two modems hooked up to the cable interent? i have a laptop in one of the bedrooms and i dont want to buy a wireless card if i could just put another modem in that room and run cat-5 from that modem to the laptop.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

turey22 said:


> Could i have two modems hooked up to the cable interent? i have a laptop in one of the bedrooms and i dont want to buy a wireless card if i could just put another modem in that room and run cat-5 from that modem to the laptop.


If you're talking about running wire to your laptop vs. wireless then you'll want to get a wired router to connect between the modem and the PCs. Just go ahead and get a wireless router that will do both, then you'll have wireless available if and when you want it. Your standard Linksys WRT54G is a good budget choice, or if you can afford it, go for the dual-band WRT600N.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i already have a wireless router, i have a netgear rangemax (i think thats the name). i know i can make teh laptop wireless,this is what i want to do, i dont think i explained it good. my main computer is in the den, thats where i have the modem now and the router, i have an other computer in another room (library) and that ones wireless. now i want to put one in the bedroom, just a laptop so when i feel like i need to do some stuff and feel lazy walking. now htis laptop is not wireless and i dont mind buying a wireless card but if i can put a modem the bedroom for just the laptop and leave a modem in the den for my main computer and for the wireless computer in the other room (library). could this be possible???


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

No. One modem per internet cable account. The S/N of the modem is in Cox's computer. You'll need to connect other PCs to the router either with cat-5 or via wireless.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

k thank you very much


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i guess wireless card it is lol.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You could get a couple of powerline ethernet adapters, attach one to the router and put the other one in the bedroom. Directv sells them for use with On Demand and Media Share ($24.99 each, which is better than you can probably find elsewhere).


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

turey22 said:


> i guess wireless card it is lol.


Here's an alternative to the wireless card for the laptop. 

There are many proponents of the powerline adapters around here but I recommend wireless N (see signature for setup). Here is an example of a guy who tried both and found that the wireless N was better:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1728376&postcount=8


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> You could get a couple of powerline ethernet adapters, attach one to the router and put the other one in the bedroom. Directv sells them for use with On Demand and Media Share ($24.99 each, which is better than you can probably find elsewhere).


the powerline adapters sounds like something i will try


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dettxw said:


> Here's an alternative to the wireless card for the laptop.
> 
> There are many proponents of the powerline adapters around here but I recommend wireless N (see signature for setup). Here is an example of a guy who tried both and found that the wireless N was better:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1728376&postcount=8


yeah i have a wireless n router, so i have to get powerline adapters that are for wireless n?

thanks for the link...i cant afford a new computer right now just bought two new ones


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

turey22 said:


> yeah i have a wireless n router, so i have to get powerline adapters that are for wireless n?
> 
> thanks for the link...i cant afford a new computer right now just bought two new ones


If you just bought two new computers is one your laptop? And if so, doesn't it already come with built-in wireless?

A couple of powerline adapters is one connectivity solution and a wireless router with an adapter like the WGA600N is another. No common parts (well, except that they connect the same things, your PC to the HR20 in this case). I recommend the Linksys WGA600N.

I had a couple of these Linksys WGA600N wireless adapters before they became the official DirecTV approved units (automatic setup with the DVR).


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dettxw said:


> If you just bought two new computers is one your laptop? And if so, doesn't it already come with built-in wireless?
> 
> A couple of powerline adapters is one connectivity solution and a wireless router with an adapter like the WGA600N is another. No common parts (well, except that they connect the same things, your PC to the HR20 in this case). I recommend the Linksys WGA600N.
> 
> I had a couple of these Linksys WGA600N wireless adapters before they became the official DirecTV approved units (automatic setup with the DVR).


no, i bought two desktops and the laptop isnt wireless, i wish. i am thinking more about the powerline adapter and i will look in to those adapters that youve recommended


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dettxw said:


> I had a couple of these Linksys WGA600N wireless adapters before they became the official DirecTV approved units (automatic setup with the DVR).


could i use this for my laptop?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

turey22 said:


> could i use this for my laptop?


Sure, they're just a wireless bridge. Set up the WGA600N to talk to your router then whatever you plug into them with Ethernet is then on the network. It's just usually more convenient to have something wireless in the laptop so you're not tethered.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Best solution would be a wireless card. That gives you the most flexability with the laptop so that you can take it anywhere within range of your router and do not need to plug anything into anywhere.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah a wireless card would be the best solution...so may ways to network it and i dont know which one to pick...haha. well thank you guys for the help.


----------

